# What is Double Dot Pepsi?



## towhead (Jul 7, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture of a Double Dot pespsi or....What does that mean-what do I look for?  Thank you! 

 -Julie


----------



## mgardziella (Jul 7, 2009)

The dots refer to what is between the Pepsi and the Cola.  Double dot being older.  Here is a picture with a double dot on the left and a single dot on the right.  Hope this helps.


----------



## towhead (Jul 7, 2009)

mgardziella: Thank you so much!  -Julie


----------

